# FEEDBACK-Thread zum Forenupdate 3.4.6



## ZAM (30. Juli 2014)

Meldung aus dem buffed-Techniklabor: In der Nacht vom Mittwoch, dem 30. Juli auf Donnerstag, dem 31. Juli knöpfen wir uns das buffed-Forum vor, bringen alles auf den neuesten Stand und bereiten es für unseren geplanten Relaunch vor, der für dieses Jahr auf der Agenda steht.

Dabei kommt es zwischen 0:00 Uhr und 8:00 Uhr zu längeren Ausfällen der Foren-Software und möglicherweise auch der Hauptseite. Wir rechnen mit einem reibungslosen Ablauf, sollte es aber darüberhinaus noch vereinzelt zu Problemen kommen, bitten wir um Euer Verständnis!


----------



## ZAM (31. Juli 2014)

*Update*Bei dem Update lief leider etwas schief, aus diesem Grund läuft jetzt erst mal wieder die bisherige Version.


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2014)

Das Update ist soweit endlich durch gelaufen, aber es fehlen noch ein paar Anpassungen am Style, die im Testforum besser passten als im Live-Forum. Das passiert im Laufe der nächsten Tage noch. 

 

Leider sind auch einige Avatare verloren gegangen beim Konvertieren, die müssen neu eingestellt werden. Offenbar unterstützt die aktuelle Forenversion keine animierten Gifs mehr in den Avataren.


----------



## Tikume (16. September 2014)

Sieht doch ganz manierlich aus.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. September 2014)

Nice. :daumenhoch-smiley-dens-scheinbar-nicht-mehr-gibt:


----------



## Dagonzo (16. September 2014)

Finde ich auch gut. Macht einen guten Eindruck das ganze.

 

:daumenhoch-smily-dens-scheinbar-nicht-mehr-gibt:   

 

dafür aber ein paar nette neue, wie den hier: 

 

Kommt bestimmt öfter mal zum Einsatz^^

 

Kurze Frage noch dazu. Ist das Absicht das man jetzt nicht mehr an einem Beitrag sehen kann ob derjenige gerade Online ist? Oder fehlt das noch beim Style? Ich weis, wenn man mit dem Cursor auf den Namen geht, sieht man es.  Wenn es aber gleich neben den Namen stehen würde, fände ich schicker.

Und was sind "Benutzer-Werkzeute" ?^^

So steht es jetzt jedenfalls über den letzten Besuchern deines/meines Profils.

Klar soll wohl Werkzeuge heißen, aber da sind eigentlich gar keine.

Noch was ist aufgefallen. Nach dem editieren eines Textes "Änderungen speichern" funktioniert ja. Geht man danach eine Seite vor, also z.B. noch mal ein Profil anschauen oder in die Forenübersicht und geht dann diesen einen Schritt wieder zurück, steht wieder nur der Text dort, der vor dem editieren da stand. Nach aktualisieren der Seite steht es dann erst richtig da. Müsste doch aber vorher schon so sein. 

Ich hoffe es ist verstanden worden, was ich meine


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2014)

Jo ganz nett geworden  ungewohnt aber nett

 

 

 

warum ist die schrift fett obwohl ich fett nicht aktiviert haben ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. September 2014)

Sacht mal.... könnt ihr 4 Uhr nicht mehr schlafen????

 

Es ist erstmal ungewohnt aber sieht optisch schon besser aus als das alte. Lädt auch fixer


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2014)

Ich klicke auf anmelden es geht eine neue seite auf http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=core&module=global&section=login auf ich gebe meine daten ein drücke anmelden - nichts passiert.

 

Ich klicke nochmal auf anmelden statt der neuen seite geht ein overlay auf - ich gebe meine Daten ein und alles ist okay.

 

weiss nicht ob der fehler auf der "know bugs" liste ist ist mir halt aufgefallen


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. September 2014)

Bei mir ging es über das Overlay nicht 

 

Ich hab mich dann auf der normalen buffed-Seite eingeloggt


----------



## eMJay (16. September 2014)

Sieht schick aus allerdings stört mich etwas die nicht vorhandene Breite...... mein Monitor wird nur zur hälfte ausgefüllt. Dafür ist alles andere etwas zusammen gequetscht ;-P  Ich denke so 200px mehr würden nicht schaden. Oder flexibel lassen.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. September 2014)

test

 

*nochmal* *test*

Edit:
- Da ist mal wieder der Bug aktiv, der Fettschrift über mehrere Posts erlaubt, wenn der Tag nicht geschlossen wurde.

Im Zuge dessen fiel mir auch auf: Gibts noch nen Editor der manuelles setzen von Tags ohne WYSIWYG erlaubt? Ein einzelnes /b-Tag zu setzen ist irgendwie nicht möglich.

 

- Die Seitenbreite wird wohl noch angepasst? Momentan hab ich ca. 1/4 der Seite 'leer'.

 

- Der grösste Teil der mir noch als "verbesserungswürdig" auffällt ist nur designtechnisch, aber das wird ja noch angepasst.

 

- Wenn man oben rechts auf seinen Namen klickt und das Menu aufruft, überlappt der Text von "Ignorierte Mitglieder verwalten" mit "Messenger"

- "Mein Profil": "Meine Themen" zeigt nicht von mir erstellte Threads an, sondern zwei Posts die standalone im Mülleimer sind. Kram der älter als  ein Jahr ist wird nicht mehr angezeigt. Diesen Hinweis mit dem Alter sieht man aber nur unter "Meine Inhalte".

 

- Kann man diese Altersrestriktion irgendwie verändern? Ist was doof wenn man nen Uraltthread sucht.

 

- Davon mal abgesehn: Gibts pläne die 20MB für Anhänge mal zu erweitern? *g*


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2014)

Sieht schick aus allerdings stört mich etwas die nicht vorhandene Breite...... mein Monitor wird nur zur hälfte ausgefüllt. Dafür ist alles andere etwas zusammen gequetscht ;-P  Ich denke so 200px mehr würden nicht schaden. Oder flexibel lassen. 

 

Breite ist momentan "Notfall"-Breite. Das passe ich noch an - der Responsive-Style also der dynamic-Modus ist gerade deaktiviert, für den ist das eigentlich gedacht. Der hat aber bei der Umstellung Probleme gemacht.


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2014)

- Da ist mal wieder der Bug aktiv, der Fettschrift über mehrere Posts erlaubt, wenn der Tag nicht geschlossen wurde.

Ist offenbar nur bei wenigen Signaturen kaputt, die man einmal neu speichern muss. ^^

- Die Seitenbreite wird wohl noch angepasst? Momentan hab ich ca. 1/4 der Seite 'leer'.

Ja, das ist noch nicht ideal.
 
- Wenn man oben rechts auf seinen Namen klickt und das Menu aufruft, überlappt der Text von "Ignorierte Mitglieder verwalten" mit "Messenger"

Das Forum mag offenbar die deutsche Sprache nicht.  Ist notiert.

- "Mein Profil": "Meine Themen" zeigt nicht von mir erstellte Threads an, sondern zwei Posts die standalone im Mülleimer sind. Kram der älter als  ein Jahr ist wird nicht mehr angezeigt. Diesen Hinweis mit dem Alter sieht man aber nur unter "Meine Inhalte".

Kann sein, dass hier der Such-Index noch nicht perfekt ist.
 
Kann man diese Altersrestriktion irgendwie verändern? Ist was doof wenn man nen Uraltthread sucht.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=core&module=search&search_in=forums  
 
Davon mal abgesehn: Gibts pläne die 20MB für Anhänge mal zu erweitern? *g*


Das hat ein Limit? ^^ Mal sehen.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. September 2014)

Kann sein, dass hier der Such-Index noch nicht perfekt ist.
 
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=core&module=search&search_in=forums 
 
 

 

Hat nur bedingt mit dem Suchindex zu tun. Das ist halt ne Datumsbeschränkung direkt im Userprofil.

Die Standard-SuFu kenn ich, danke


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2014)

Bei mir ging es über das Overlay nicht 

 

Ich hab mich dann auf der normalen buffed-Seite eingeloggt 

 

Das geht schon (wie es offenbar gerade Lust hat), aber wird erst bei einem Reload korrekt angezeigt. Ich habe leider noch nicht rausfinden können warum. Das Problem daran ist, dass es leider "Bugs" sind, die erst im Live-Betrieb auftauchen konnten, weil ich die Test-Umgebung nicht an den Live-Login koppeln konnte (der nicht vom Forum ist).

 

Ich fühle mich beim Update ein bisschen wie Samuel L. Jackson in Jurassic Park: "Das ist Punkt 151 auf der heutigen Fehlerliste."


----------



## Grushdak (16. September 2014)

Sorry, daß ich so viel zum neuen Forum im GMThread schrieb.

Nur war dieser Bereich hier kaum erspähbar.

 

Ich hatte es schon mal vorgeschlagen und tue es nun wieder.

Wäre es nicht viel vorteilhafter, dieses Buffed.de Forum mal ganz noch oben zu packen?

So macht das eigentlich jedes Portal - und nicht ohne Grund, wo ich verkehre.

 

Nachdem ich nun Einiges gelesen habe, bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich das neue Forum weiterentwickelt.

Hat noch recht viele imo fehlerhafte Elemente.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. September 2014)

- Davon mal abgesehn: Gibts pläne die 20MB für Anhänge mal zu erweitern? *g*

 

 


Das hat ein Limit? ^^ Mal sehen.

 

Das sind sogar nur 10MB


----------



## Dagonzo (16. September 2014)

Sacht mal.... könnt ihr 4 Uhr nicht mehr schlafen????

 

5:00 Uhr ist so meine Zeit wo ich aufstehe, oder manchmal auch gar nicht erst schlafen gegangen bin^^

 

PS:

Nachträglich ein drittes Zitat zu zwei bereits geposteten hinzu zu fügen, geht wohl irgendwie nicht?!?

 

Dazu kommt noch, drückt man nur auf "Zitat" sollte der zitierte Text doch eigentlich im Fenster wo ich was schreibe drin stehen. Tut er aber nicht.

 

PSS:

Copy/Paste funktioniert auch nicht. Weder per Maus noch per Tastatur.


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2014)

Das sind sogar nur 10MB


Kann ich morgen für Mitglieder auch noch anheben. 

PS:
Nachträglich ein drittes Zitat zu zwei bereits geposteten hinzu zu fügen, geht wohl irgendwie nicht?!?


Nur noch im Code-Modus (Button oben Links im Editor).
 
Dazu kommt noch, drückt man nur auf "Zitat" sollte der zitierte Text doch eigentlich im Fenster wo ich was schreibe drin stehen. Tut er aber nicht.


? Was genau meinst du?
 
PSS:
Copy/Paste funktioniert auch nicht. Weder per Maus noch per Tastatur.


Mh, eigentlich schon.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. September 2014)

Cool, mittlerweile nimmt das Forum (fast) die ganze Breite des Monitors ein. Und der Attachmentspeicher wurde auch auf 97.66 MB erhöht.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. September 2014)

@Zam

Nun drücke ich auf "Zitat" geht der Cursor unten in das Antwort-Feld ohne den zitierten Text anzuzeigen. Ist vielleicht bei dir ja nicht so, oder mal eine Macke des IE11?

Und zu Copy/Paste das funktioniert wirklich nicht. Wie gesagt IE11. Kann ja sein das der mal wieder anders reagiert als andere Browser.

Genauer gesagt das "Copy" geht schon, denn der Text lässt sich zum Beispiel in eine normale Text-Datei einfügen aber hier im Antwortfeld erscheint nichts.


----------



## Ogil (17. September 2014)

Also ich musste auch gerade feststellen, dass das Einloggen per Forum nicht funktioniert ("Wurde nicht gefunde..."), ueber die Hauptseite einloggen und von dort aus ins Forum geht dann aber...


----------



## ZAM (17. September 2014)

Also ich musste auch gerade feststellen, dass das Einloggen per Forum nicht funktioniert ("Wurde nicht gefunde..."), ueber die Hauptseite einloggen und von dort aus ins Forum geht dann aber...


Siehe http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/207219-forenwartung-in-der-nacht-vom-30-juli-auf-den-31-juli-ausfaelle-moeglich/?p=3418199


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. September 2014)

Das Problem mit Copy & Paste funktioniert nur, wenn man den Knopf links Oben im Editor anklickt. Auch das Zitieren funktioniert dann auch (zumindest IE11)


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2014)

warum ist wikipedia auf der schwarzen liste ?

 

gerade text kopiert wo eine verlinkung zu wikipedia drinne war und da sagte das forum dieses website ist auf der schwarzen liste


----------



## ZAM (17. September 2014)

@Zam
Nun drücke ich auf "Zitat" geht der Cursor unten in das Antwort-Feld ohne den zitierten Text anzuzeigen. Ist vielleicht bei dir ja nicht so, oder mal eine Macke des IE11?
Und zu Copy/Paste das funktioniert wirklich nicht. Wie gesagt IE11. Kann ja sein das der mal wieder anders reagiert als andere Browser.
Genauer gesagt das "Copy" geht schon, denn der Text lässt sich zum Beispiel in eine normale Text-Datei einfügen aber hier im Antwortfeld erscheint nichts.



Das ist wohl ein offizieller Bug im verwendeten CKEditor. Der wurde vom Forenhersteller erst mit Foren-Version 4.0 (die noch interne Beta ist) eingebaut - wir verwenden 3.4.X.

Es gibt aber ein Workaround, das habe ich eben eingebaut - Versuche es noch mal bitte.


----------



## ZAM (17. September 2014)

warum ist wikipedia auf der schwarzen liste ?
 
gerade text kopiert wo eine verlinkung zu wikipedia drinne war und da sagte das forum dieses website ist auf der schwarzen liste


Blacklisting ist gar nicht aktiviert, nur Whitelisting. Mh.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. September 2014)

Das ist wohl ein offizieller Bug im verwendeten CKEditor. Der wurde vom Forenhersteller erst mit Foren-Version 4.0 (die noch interne Beta ist) eingebaut - wir verwenden 3.4.X.

Es gibt aber ein Workaround, das habe ich eben eingebaut - Versuche es noch mal bitte.

 

Bei mir geht jetzt sowohl Copy&Paste als auch das Zitieren im "Normalen" Modus des Editors.

 

Das Problem mit URLs hatte ich heute auch.

 

Als URL hatte ich im Destiny-Thread gepostet http://www.destinythegame.com/digital-upgrade (wurde auch mit -Tag versehen). Dann kam (wie auch ...

Nehme ich den URL-Tag weg, funktioniert es.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. September 2014)

Das ist wohl ein offizieller Bug im verwendeten CKEditor. Der wurde vom Forenhersteller erst mit Foren-Version 4.0 (die noch interne Beta ist) eingebaut - wir verwenden 3.4.X.

Es gibt aber ein Workaround, das habe ich eben eingebaut - Versuche es noch mal bitte.

Scheint zu funktionieren. Daumen hoch!

Auch Copy/Paste geht jetzt. Klasse gemacht!


----------



## Grushdak (17. September 2014)

Hat sich ja schon Einiges weiterentwickelt, was mir auch gefällt - Danke!

 

Allerdings habe ich gerade  noch 2 Sachen bemerkt.

Zum Einen klappt die Anmeldung immer noch nicht so recht (mit Firefox 32.0.1) - erst beim 2. Mal der daten eingeben.

Zum Anderen scheint es einige Links, z.B. im "Was seht/hört Ihr Thread" zerschossen zu haben bzw. deren korrekte Anzeige.

Das hat auch nix damit zu tun, ob die Videos bei youtube mit http oder https gepostet wurden. 

 

greetz


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. September 2014)

Das URLs nicht ordentlich funktionierne ist doof....


----------



## Lemura (18. September 2014)

Unter "Einstellungen - Über mich" auf der mybuffed-Seite kommt seit neuestens immer dieser Fehler " Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten Application error" sobald man es abspeichert.

Sei es wenn man ein Bild einfügt oder ein Text.

 

Komischerweise funktioniert das Blog schreiben einwandfrei.


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2014)

Hat sich ja schon Einiges weiterentwickelt, was mir auch gefällt - Danke!

 

Allerdings habe ich gerade  noch 2 Sachen bemerkt.

Zum Einen klappt die Anmeldung immer noch nicht so recht (mit Firefox 32.0.1) - erst beim 2. Mal der daten eingeben.

Zum Anderen scheint es einige Links, z.B. im "Was seht/hört Ihr Thread" zerschossen zu haben bzw. deren korrekte Anzeige.

Das hat auch nix damit zu tun, ob die Videos bei youtube mit http oder https gepostet wurden. 

 

greetz

 

 

Offenbar wurde von IPB das "Media-Tag" ersetzt, so dass Youtube-Links ohne jegliches Tag jetzt sofort durch das Video ersetzt werden. Media-Tags funktionieren noch weiterhin, aber die bisherigen Beiträge müssen dafür "neu gespeichert" werden. Außerdem bitte möglichst auf groß- und Kleinschreibung bei den Tags achten.

Falsch: Media, MeEdiA, MEDIA

Richtig: media

 

 


Unter "Einstellungen - Über mich" auf der mybuffed-Seite kommt seit neuestens immer dieser Fehler " Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten Application error" sobald man es abspeichert.

Sei es wenn man ein Bild einfügt oder ein Text.

 

Komischerweise funktioniert das Blog schreiben einwandfrei.

 

 

Geht wieder.


----------



## Lemura (18. September 2014)

Heute ist mir aufgefallen, das der Befehl (center) in meinen Blogs sowie "über mich" nicht mehr funkioniert.

Ein Schreibfehler schließe ich aus?!

 

mfg

Lemura


----------



## Grushdak (18. September 2014)

Einloggproblem besteht immer noch (klappt erst beim 2. Mal).

 


Falsch: Media, MeEdiA, MEDIA

Richtig: media

 

Hmmm Ich habe bisher immer [Media] eingegeben und es funktionierte - selbst gestern und eben auch noch.

Und das mit den zerschossenen Links scheint ganz willkürlich zu sein.

Manche sind noch korrekt als Youtube-Player dargestellt, andere wiederum nicht.

Und auch der Youtube-Player wird bei einigen Posts groß, bei anderen Posts wiederum klein dargestellt.

 



 

*edit*

 

Links unter dem Avatarbild sieht man auch gar nicht mehr, wann der User sich regsitriert hat.


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2014)

Heute ist mir aufgefallen, das der Befehl (center) in meinen Blogs sowie "über mich" nicht mehr funkioniert.

Ein Schreibfehler schließe ich aus?!

 

mfg

Lemura

 

 

 

Noch ein HTML-Tag, den das Forum mit der neuen Version durch CSS ersetzt hat. -.-

Kümmer mich gleich darum.

 

*Edit* Erledigt.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. September 2014)

Links unter dem Avatarbild sieht man auch gar nicht mehr, wann der User sich regsitriert hat.

Mausover beim Benutzernamen wird das alles angezeigt.


----------



## Grushdak (18. September 2014)

Ah okay .. Danke

 

Allerdings fällt mir auch bei dem "Popup" ein weiterer Fehler auf.

Die Fenstergröße stimmt in der Höhe nicht bei jedem User.

 

*edit*

Und ich werde (in meiner Anzeige) gar nicht als online in diesem Thread angezeigt - erst nach mehrmaligen Neuladen.

 

*edit 2*

Rechts auf der Startseite bei dem Frame "Wer spielt was" steht doch standardmäßig 5 (Anzahl der User, die angezeigt werden sollen).

Ich dachte der Pfeilbutton recht neben der 5 diene dazu, die Zahl für die Angezeigten zu ändern.

Allerdings bringt der mich gleich zu einer neuen Seite (Spielzeiterfassung).

Auch bei Mouseover wird der Button schon mit Spielzeiterfassung gekennzeichnet.

 

*ps*

Könnte man evtl. den Threadtitel mal anpassen, sodaß erkennbar ist, daß es nun mittlerweile um das jetzige Forenupdate geht?

 

....

 

Irgendwie sind das  irgendwie ganz schön viele Fehler hier.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. September 2014)

Rechts auf der Startseite bei dem Frame "Wer spielt was" steht doch standardmäßig 5 (Anzahl der User, die angezeigt werden sollen). Ich dachte der Pfeilbutton recht neben der 5 diene dazu, die Zahl für die Angezeigten zu ändern.
Das funktioniert bei mir. Bei mir werden zur Zeit 9 angezeigt. (auf eine Stunde begrenzt, ältere fallen raus)

 


 

 Allerdings bringt der mich gleich zu einer neuen Seite (Spielzeiterfassung). Auch bei Mouseover wird der Button schon mit Spielzeiterfassung gekennzeichnet.
Mausover wird bei mir bei der Zahl/Pfeil gar nicht angezeigt.

Spielzeiterfassung wird Mausover auch nur da angezeigt, wo auch "wer spielt was?" steht. Darauf klicken bringt mich dann direkt zu einer Seite mit der Zeiterfassung auf der man gezielter mit Filtern einzelne Spiele auswählen kann.

Also Fehler sehe ich da erst mal keine.

 

Edit:

Ich würde mir wünschen das neben den Namen wieder direkt stehen würde wer "online" oder "offline" ist.

Das es mal falsch angezeigt wird hatte ich beim neuen Forum bisher noch nicht, wurde aber sehr selten auch mal beim alten nicht richtig angezeigt.


----------



## Grushdak (18. September 2014)

Du benutzt doch, glaub, den IE, oder?

Kann ja sein, daß es zwischen IE und Firefox unterschiedliche Anzeigen gibt.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. September 2014)

Du benutzt doch, glaub, den IE, oder? 
Jo nutze ich. Aber mit den verschiedenen Browsern gab es ja schon immer hin und wieder Probleme auf Buffed. Warum alte Gewohnheiten ändern?


----------



## Grushdak (18. September 2014)

Das meinte ich bei dem Mousover auf den Pfeil.

Und wenn ich auf den Pfeil klicke komme ich auch zur Zeiterfassung, anstatt die gewünschte Zahl einstellen zu können.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ach und mit der Online-Anzeige meine ich die Anzeige ganz unten - die direkt unter dem Thread, wo die User namentlich stehen.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. September 2014)

Naja unser Axt schwingender Weihnachtsmann wird das schon irgendwie korrigieren.


----------



## Grushdak (18. September 2014)

Davon bin ich auch überzeugt - wäre/ist nicht das erste Mal.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. September 2014)

Ach und mit der Online-Anzeige meine ich die Anzeige ganz unten - die direkt unter dem Thread, wo die User namentlich stehen. 
Auch da gibt es bei mir keine Probleme.


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2014)

Bei der Spielzeit wird die Anzahl-Auswahlbox von irgendwas überlagert, das korrigiere ich kommende Woche noch.
Die Status-Sachen im Forum kann ich nicht korrigieren, das riecht nach Bug des Forum-Core-Codes. Den Core-Code fassen wir nicht an, weil das nach Updates überschrieben wird.


Ich bin übrigens gespannt, ob die Pirate-Speak-Sachen noch funktionieren, das Script habe ich total vergessen


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. September 2014)

Ja das Script funktioniert.

OS: Schaust du dir das Problem mit den Links / URLs auch noch an?


----------



## Dagonzo (19. September 2014)

"Du hast einen Link zu einer Webseite eingegeben, zu der nicht verlinkt werden darf"

 

Ist das echt euer Ernst oder nur ein Bug?

Verlinken wollte ich eine Seite von Computerbase.de


----------



## Derulu (19. September 2014)

"Du hast einen Link zu einer Webseite eingegeben, zu der nicht verlinkt werden darf"

 

Ist das echt euer Ernst oder nur ein Bug?

Verlinken wollte ich eine Seite von Computerbase.de

 

 

Da ich die Fehlermeldung eben gestern bei einem Youtube-Link hatte, gehen ich von einem Bug und weniger von Ernst aus (auch, weil es laut ZAM, in diesem Thread, aktuell kein blacklisting gibt)


----------



## Dagonzo (19. September 2014)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Nicht das man hier nur noch Seiten von der PCG oder der PCGH oder generell von Computec verlinken darf. 

 

Aber hab es gerade eben auch auf den vorigen Seiten gelesen, Danke.


----------



## Wynn (20. September 2014)

Oops! Irgendwas ist schief gegangen!
 

[#10145.1]
Die Anwendung '' unterstützt keine Suche.

 


 

Das kommt wenn man von der shoutbox aus auf neue beiträge ansehen klickt

 

Wenn man im forum ist funktioniert die funktion


----------



## Lemura (20. September 2014)

Das Anmelden auf buffed.de sowie mybuffed.de mit den Accountdaten ist seit den Forenupdate unmöglich oder man brauchte 10 Versuche oder mehr.

Das Anmelden direkt über das Forum ging dagegen problemlos.

 

mfg

Lemura


----------



## Dagonzo (22. September 2014)

Beim schreiben einer Antwort, fehlt der Zeilenumbruch. Ist mir mal gerade so aufgefallen.
Es wird zwar nicht alles in eine Reihe geschrieben, aber ein Wort rutscht keine Zeile tiefer, wenn es am Ende zu lang ist.


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2014)

Beim schreiben einer Antwort, fehlt der Zeilenumbruch. Ist mir mal gerade so aufgefallen.
Es wird zwar nicht alles in eine Reihe geschrieben, aber ein Wort rutscht keine Zeile tiefer, wenn es am Ende zu lang ist.

Hier fehlt mir irgendwie gerade die Vorstellung, was genau gemeint ist. Kannst du das Anhang von einem Screenshot zeigen? 
  
Das Anmelden auf buffed.de sowie mybuffed.de mit den Accountdaten ist seit den Forenupdate unmöglich oder man brauchte 10 Versuche oder mehr.
Das Anmelden direkt über das Forum ging dagegen problemlos.

Wie bereits erwähnt, dass muss ich noch prüfen. Der Login hat durchaus funktioniert, aber die Anzeige oben im Forenkopfbereich wird irgendwie erst zu spät aktualisiert bzw. erst, wenn man danach noch mal auf die Forenhauptseite geht.
 
Die Anwendung '' unterstützt keine Suche.

Ist korrigiert.

"Du hast einen Link zu einer Webseite eingegeben, zu der nicht verlinkt werden darf"

Muss ich noch prüfen. Wie gesagt, das ist eigentlich nicht gewollt. Bzw. gebt mir bitte Bescheid wenn es wieder passiert, weil ich habe was im Code geändert, dass die Abfrage für normale Links EIGENTLICH verhindern sollte.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. September 2014)

Hier fehlt mir irgendwie gerade die Vorstellung, was genau gemeint ist. Kannst du das Anhang von einem Screenshot zeigen? 


 
So sieht das dann aus [attachment=13694:Forum_neu.jpg]

 

 

Interessant, wenn ich den Anhang dann selber aufrufe, kommt das dann so komisch zerstückelt rüber: [attachment=13695:Forum_neu2.JPG]


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2014)

Mist - das ist ein Editor-Problem. Ich recherchier mal, aber kann hier nichts versprechen. Vielleicht gibt es einen Fix wie bei dem Copy&Paste-Bug. Ich muss aber momentan erst mal leider davon ausgehen, dass es den IE11-Editor-Fix nur für die kommende Foren-Version geben wird.


Die Anzeige bei der Spielzeit-Box ist jetzt übrigens korrigiert.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. September 2014)

Muss ich noch prüfen. Wie gesagt, das ist eigentlich nicht gewollt. Bzw. gebt mir bitte Bescheid wenn es wieder passiert, weil ich habe was im Code geändert, dass die Abfrage für normale Links EIGENTLICH verhindern sollte.


Also der Link hier: http://geizhals.de/?cat=monlcd19wide&xf=99_27~3856_2560 geht immer noch nicht via URL-Tag  
Auch http://www.heise.de geht nicht. 

Aber das geht hier:
http://www.golem.de


----------



## Dagonzo (22. September 2014)

Mist - das ist ein Editor-Problem. Ich recherchier mal, aber kann hier nichts versprechen. Vielleicht gibt es einen Fix wie bei dem Copy&Paste-Bug. Ich muss aber momentan erst mal leider davon ausgehen, dass es den IE11-Editor-Fix nur für die kommende Foren-Version geben wird.


Die Anzeige bei der Spielzeit-Box ist jetzt übrigens korrigiert.

Ok ist ja erst mal kein Beinbruch.


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2014)

Also der Link hier: http://geizhals.de/?cat=monlcd19wide&xf=99_27~3856_2560 geht immer noch nicht via URL-Tag 
Auch http://www.heise.de geht nicht.

Aber das geht hier:
http://www.golem.de

 

Golem gehört ja auch zu unserem Verlag. 

Offenbar ignoriert das Script meine Anpassungen. Ich schau mal ...

 

 

*Edit* Ich hoffe die Link.-Sachen passen jetzt soweit wieder.


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2014)

Login-Problem erkannt, Login-Problem gebannt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. September 2014)

*Edit* Ich hoffe die Link.-Sachen passen jetzt soweit wieder.


Ja, geht wieder alles super


----------



## Grushdak (22. September 2014)

Login-Problem erkannt, Login-Problem gebannt. 

Super! 

Habe mich schon gefragt, wohin die eingegebenen Daten beim ersten Mal hingehen - wer sie abfängt.^^


----------



## Lemura (22. September 2014)

Login-Problem erkannt, Login-Problem gebannt. 

 

Vielen Vielen lieben Dank für deine Vorbildliche Arbeit.^^


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2014)

Super! 

Habe mich schon gefragt, wohin die eingegebenen Daten beim ersten Mal hingehen - wer sie abfängt.^^

 

Die gingen schon an die richtige Stelle, aber es gab eine Fehlermeldung, weil sich was an der Session-Tabelle geändert hat. Der Fehler wurde nur nicht ausgegeben.


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2014)

Im Zuge dessen fiel mir auch auf: Gibts noch nen Editor der manuelles setzen von Tags ohne WYSIWYG erlaubt? Ein einzelnes /b-Tag zu setzen ist irgendwie nicht möglich.

 

Ich weiss nicht ob du das irgendwie mit Magie hingekleistert hast, oder ob ich einfach nur Blind war und der schon immer da war, aber oben links im Editor gibts nun so n Schalter-Icon das von WYSIWYG-Ansicht zu BBCODE-Ansicht wechselt.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. September 2014)

Im Forum sind irgendwie Smileys wie  verschwunden. Kommen die wieder oder muss ich mich damit abfinden zukünftig ausgerechnet auf die zu verzichten, die ich am meisten mochte? (hoffentlich kommen die aus Mitleid wieder, wenn ich hier ein bisschen auf Drama mache)


----------



## Davatar (29. September 2014)

Seit dem Update aufs neue Forum erhalte ich ungefähr einmal pro Tag folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Wobei ich im IE 11 unterwegs bin.


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2014)

Ich kann das leider nicht reproduzieren. Das ist auf jeden Fall nichts, was wir direkt selbst einbinden,

Wenn das wieder kommt nutze bitte mal im Fußbereich der Seite den Werbung Melden-Button, dann sehen wir den HTML-Quellcode zum Zeitpunkt der Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Davatar (30. September 2014)

Ok, das ist soeben wieder passiert, am 30.09.2014, um 16:28 Uhr und ich hab den entsprechenden Button geklickt und abgeschickt. Die Referenz-Nummer ist 137.


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2014)

Ok, das ist soeben wieder passiert, am 30.09.2014, um 16:28 Uhr und ich hab den entsprechenden Button geklickt und abgeschickt. Die Referenz-Nummer ist 137.

 

Habs gesehen, danke. Mal sehen ob der Vermarkter was sieht. Bei uns ist der Code wie gesagt nicht verbaut.


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2014)

Scheint geholfen zu haben, kam jedenfalls bisher nicht mehr.


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich nehms zurück, war doch grad wieder da. Code 143


----------



## ZAM (16. Oktober 2014)

Das kann nur irgendein Werbebanner sein. Aber Reports helfen das zu finden.


----------

